#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Κατάτμηση: Οικόπεδο με συγκυριότητα

## spiderman

Οικόπεδο εντός σχεδίου 1500 τμ (κατά κανόνα αρτιότητα 400τμ με πρόσωπο 15μ) έχει πρόσωπο σε τρείς δρόμους. Στους δύο από τους τρείς τηρεί το όριο του προσώπου για δύο προκύπτοντα (στα δύο θέλω να το κόψω) στον έναν όχι.

1) Κατατμείται?

2)Αν κάνουμε κατάτμηση , πρέπει κατόπιν τα δυο προκύπτοντα να μεταβιβαστούν σε ιδιοκτήτες διαφορετικούς από τους αρχικούς που ήτανε εξ αδιαιρέτου? ή μπορεί να κρατήσουν οι αρχικοί από ένα κομμάτι έκαστος?

----------


## anka

Αν κάθε "νέο" οικόπεδο έχει πρόσωπο 15μ σε έναν τουλάχιστον δρόμο, είσαι ΟΚ.

Κατά τ' άλλα όπως τα λέει ο kasvan, χρειάζεσαι μεταβίβαση για να έχεις κατάτμηση. Αν κρατήσει ένα ο καθένας είναι ΟΚ.

----------

